# Quietest air pump you know



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Just need a little one to aerate an air stone and I wanted one that is reliably quiet (and will stay that way) - any suggestions and recommendations?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Definitely a Fusion one.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 to fusion~ I have a Fusion 700 and it's still quieter than my hagen!


Or on one end of the air line hose... you can slowly blow into the hose at your speed =) Will be very quiet unless u blow with a humming noise!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

eternity302 said:


> +1 to fusion~ I have a Fusion 700 and it's still quieter than my hagen!
> 
> Or on one end of the air line hose... you can slowly blow into the hose at your speed =) Will be very quiet unless u blow with a humming noise!


bwahahahaha


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

eternity302 said:


> +1 to fusion~ I have a Fusion 700 and it's still quieter than my hagen!


I was very fond of my Fusion for about a month. Then it burned out and most of my fish died (still a little bitter about that; so I slag them on the 'net whenever I get the chance. Their customer service sucks too). Now I'm back to the cheapie top fin ones from petsmart; which are moderately quiet (not that any air pump actually is quiet mind you... you do get used to the white noise very quickly though).

The hagen ones are terrible. I think they were going for a vibrating box; I imagine they were pretty surprised when they found it also put out air.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Rockman said:


> I was very fond of my Fusion for about a month. Then it burned out and most of my fish died (still a little bitter about that; so I slag them on the 'net whenever I get the chance. Their customer service sucks too). Now I'm back to the cheapie top fin ones from petsmart; which are moderately quiet (not that any air pump actually is quiet mind you... you do get used to the white noise very quickly though).
> 
> The hagen ones are terrible. I think they were going for a vibrating box; I imagine they were pretty surprised when they found it also put out air.


Ah, sorry to hear about a pump failure with a pretty bad outcome  No, you're right, even the quietest is still kinda loud but I guess you do stop hearing them after a while just because you get used to it.

I'll grab a Fusion this weekend - it's not a super critical need so hopefully it does the job.

Cheers for the info everyone.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Another vote for the fusion. Jl has the best price I have noticed for them


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> Ah, sorry to hear about a pump failure with a pretty bad outcome  No, you're right, even the quietest is still kinda loud but I guess you do stop hearing them after a while just because you get used to it.
> 
> I'll grab a Fusion this weekend - it's not a super critical need so hopefully it does the job.
> 
> Cheers for the info everyone.


I'm a little upset that you didn't consider blowing on the other end to your desire speed =)


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Fusion for sure. I also noticed that if you put a rock on the pump, even the vibration sounds are gone.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

eternity302 said:


> I'm a little upset that you didn't consider blowing on the other end to your desire speed =)


But I did! I thought about it for about 1.5 seconds!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Have gone through 3 fusions in 1 year so I'd say stay away. All were brand new. I still have 3 others that are working great but at what they cost your better off getting a brand that has real customer service. Fusion wont even reply to phone calls or emails. Worst company I have had to deal with in a long time.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

C-kidder said:


> Have gone through 3 fusions in 1 year so I'd say stay away. All were brand new. I still have 3 others that are working great but at what they cost your better off getting a brand that has real customer service. Fusion wont even reply to phone calls or emails. Worst company I have had to deal with in a long time.


Pulled the trigger already and it's in use, sounding OK so far, I'll see how it goes I guess!


----------

